
PixelBlock – Block email open tracking in Gmail (v 0.0.17 released) - ramoq
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pixelblock/jmpmfcjnflbcoidlgapblgpgbilinlem/ycl
======
redtrackker
Had this installed for almost a year now. Great tool.

